
When Ransomware Cripples a City, Who’s to Blame? - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/22/us/florida-ransomware-hacking-it.html
======
fortran77
Surely the I.T. manager is to blame. At the very least, he should be able to
recover lost data from backups, whether the cause was ransomware or a
hurricane.

